# Do you think the Hornets will...



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Do you think the Hornets will sign Dan Dickau at the end of this year? Or do you thing some other team will try and take him?


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm pretty sure they sign Dickau, cause he proved all the haters they're wrong. When he gets the opportunity, he makes the most out of it, and I don't think BD will be here next season.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I also think they will sign him! He played so good so far that he became part of the rebuilding!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> that he became part of the rebuilding!


please don't say the word "rebuilding", we're just one trade away from being a playoff team! and of course, injuries are a big factor! Bristow said we're not rebuilding


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

I think they will re-sign him as BD's backup. He has played solid. Hopefully, he shows some loyalty and wants to stay here.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Let's be honest for a minute. Dickau would be stupid to leave New Orleans. For one, they gave him his shot to play real minutes in the NBA and he's proven to be successful in Byron Scott's system. Why would you leave somewhere where you've finally tasted success on the basketball court to go to a situation where unfamiliarity can hurt you again? 

He could be a terrific backup for the Bugs. Now if he thinks he's a full time starter than I'd let him go.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah hes defenitly staying...

He asked Byron Scott for the chance and he go it. Hes humble kid he wont get a big head and go for money and PT someplace else...


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>B Dizzle</b>!
> I'm pretty sure they sign Dickau, cause he proved all the haters they're wrong. When he gets the opportunity, he makes the most out of it, and I don't think BD will be here next season.


What about you? Are you still Hornets fan if Baron leaves?


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jermaniac Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> What about you? Are you still Hornets fan if Baron leaves?


I don't know, I love this team, but I also love the way Baron plays. When he gets traded I'll likely be a fan of his new team, but I'll still love the Hornets


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>B Dizzle</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know, I love this team, but I also love the way Baron plays. When he gets traded I'll likely be a fan of his new team, but I'll still love the Hornets


Would you still post here?? There is not many who posts in this messageboard, tought


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jermaniac Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Would you still post here??


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I would still be a main poster on the Hornets message board, that's fo' sho'


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Let's be honest for a minute. Dickau would be stupid to leave New Orleans. For one, they gave him his shot to play real minutes in the NBA and he's proven to be successful in Byron Scott's system. Why would you leave somewhere where you've finally tasted success on the basketball court to go to a situation where unfamiliarity can hurt you again?


Exactly.

He has a good thing going in New Orleans after several years of never even seeing the floor. Successful playing aside, I think that continuity and loyalty also benefits a guy like Dickau in this situation.


----------



## Shrimp_Po_Boy. (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm surprised by Dan's performance recently...Very impressive.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shrimp_Po_Boy.</b>!
> I'm surprised by Dan's performance recently...Very impressive.


Yeah, I think really noone expected such performances from Dan, except of himself...

welcome to the boards, Shrimp_Po_Boy.! Keep the post coming in the Nawleans board!!


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

He should stay in New Orleans, he can be a big part of that team...anywhere else he may get abolished to the bench again.


----------



## Shrimp_Po_Boy. (Feb 11, 2005)

I'd like to see Dan stay...I'd also like to see Baron stay along with Mash( that is if he can still play)...All we need now is a name change....And some wins.


----------

